# who do i contact



## steve88 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
I am looking at starting a business in the Ayia napa /protaras area and would like a bit of advice about who i need to contact regarding working on the beaches in these areas, it is a water based activity which i run in england at the moment.
I know their are quite alot of different activitys on the beaches these days but i have not seen what i do on any of them, i have been coming to cyprus for the past 18 yrs and have seen lots of change (apart rom the man on nissi beach who still sells the juice  )so any information would be great, i am hoping to come out again in nov.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve88
The beaches are controlled by the local councils so you will need to approach Ayia Napa and Protarus/Paralimni council for licences etc.
Don't forget in Cyprus you are required to be certificated by the RYA to take a boat into the sea and to take passengers and pilot a boat i believe you will need an International Certificate of Competence, which you can apply for once you have gained your RYA level 2.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As jonandgaynor says, you need to be licenced to operate any sort of water sports business so make sure you do everything legally or you could find yourself in a lot of bother.


----------



## steve88 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, do you know were i can get the contact numbers or e-mail for the local councils as i seem to have reached a dead end here 
And will i still need the licence even though i wont be going into the water, the activity can be run from the beach but on the water.


----------



## steve88 (Jul 6, 2010)

JonandGaynor said:


> Steve88
> The beaches are controlled by the local councils so you will need to approach Ayia Napa and Protarus/Paralimni council for licences etc.
> Don't forget in Cyprus you are required to be certificated by the RYA to take a boat into the sea and to take passengers and pilot a boat i believe you will need an International Certificate of Competence, which you can apply for once you have gained your RYA level 2.


Thank you for the information 
The business will be run from the beach and will go onto the water but i wont be required to go into the water for the activity,also what is the best website or place i can get the contact/e-mail for the local councils to see if it is a viable option.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Contact details:
Paralimni Municipality Authority
+357 23819300 
web site is [email protected]
They should be able to guide you to the correct department.


----------

